# Part Two - Armed! Concealed Carry, The American Gun Revolution



## 704livin (Jul 8, 2013)

*Civil Rights, Self Defense, Concealed Carry and Stand Your Ground.*

Though not an attorney or Constitutional expert, I believe the recent self defense verdict pertaining to the George Zimmerman v/s Trayvon Martin may have opened up a Pandora's Box of Civil Rights, prompting issues to come forward, racist groups like the NAACP didn't count on.

National and North Carolina gun rights activist will be able to use the Zimmerman trial and the hyped up racial rhetoric by the NAACP to their advantage. Firearms ownership is a civil right and protected by the Bill of Rights, the US Constitution and our Amended rights. Firearms owners will not to be discriminated against by the NAACP's racial exploitation and political extremism created by the anti gun lobby....

Armed! Concealed Carry, The American Gun Revolution, Part Two | 704 Living


----------

